# Private land elk tags



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

Just to let people know, Johnson Mountain Ranch has paid the local cattle herders some side money to comb the hills and push the elk to the ranch. fact? yes. 
*
*


----------



## Ut.juice (Aug 25, 2016)

If u look at their cwmu page they only have 2 tags to draw compared to 17 they sell. It's in their best interest to do exactly that. Is it ethical? I don't know, but if someone was paying me 20 k to kill an elk I would want to make **** sure they had the best chances to do it.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Take off the tin-foil hat, put down the silly juice, and go back to bed. 

Knowing the Johnson family and the ranch (never hunted it fyi) there is no chance this is remotely accurate. And the 2:17 bull tag ratio is perfectly in line with the cwmu program.


----------



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

Well Johnny boy, first didn't say the actual johnsons paid- that I don't know who, second, I just got back from dropping horses off, I'm there I think I know a little more than you sitting on your couch, I'm just letting people know. So take your opinion and do what you think I'm thinking.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, but, the whole "black helicopters dropping flour bombs to herd the elk" or "pushers to drive the elk onto XXXX property" accusations have been rampant against so many CWMUs throughout the years and yet nobody can actually prove it. Seems like if you are accusing a good CWMU operator of such illegal activity and proclaiming it as "fact" you should have some evidence to back up your claims, otherwise all you are doing is slandering a great operation. I will happily eat crow and help you form the lynch mob IF you can produce solid evidence of your accusations.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

fastcamo said:


> Just to let people know, Johnson Mountain Ranch has paid the local cattle herders some side money to comb the hills and push the elk to the ranch. fact? yes.
> *
> *


I don't know when the ranchers' grazing allotment ends on national forest in Southern Utah, but I know in Northern Utah where I hunt, the ranchers try to get the cattle off of the range this time of year. I have had guys on horse back pushing cattle out of the area while I was trying to hunt. Part of the whole multi-use aspect of public lands, and just something I've learned to deal with, like the stupid sheep. What evidence do you have that they are deliberately trying to move wildlife vs. gathering cattle?


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> Yeah, but, the whole "black helicopters dropping flour bombs to herd the elk" or "pushers to drive the elk onto XXXX property" accusations have been rampant against so many CWMUs throughout the years and yet nobody can actually prove it. Seems like if you are accusing a good CWMU operator of such illegal activity and proclaiming it as "fact" you should have some evidence to back up your claims, otherwise all you are doing is slandering a great operation. I will happily eat crow and help you form the lynch mob IF you can produce solid evidence of your accusations.


This times like 12,000, pony up with a pic, or finger print, heck I'd take a Peruvian stool sample as definitive evidence since no one can ever seem to catch these rampant criminal actions on film.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

